# Blu Skillet (bi-annual) sale is this Thursday 5/17



## MontezumaBoy (May 15, 2018)

For those who are looking for (IMO) an exceptional piece of functional iron art ... I just got my email (bi-annual sale) and I really love the one piece I own ... figured I'd mention it as they never last long (as in a couple of minutes for all the pieces is typical / refreshing is your friend).

https://bluskilletironware.com/


----------



## Anton (May 15, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> For those who are looking for (IMO) an exceptional piece of functional iron art ... I just got my email (bi-annual sale) and I really love the one piece I own ... figured I'd mention it as they never last long (as in a couple of minutes for all the pieces is typical / refreshing is your friend).
> 
> https://bluskilletironware.com/



I'm going to give it a try although $400 for a pan is hard to swallow, i've always wanted one


----------



## daveb (May 15, 2018)

Phuck. One of them winked at me. 

Sorry dear.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2018)

daveb said:


> Phuck. One of them winked at me.
> 
> Sorry dear.



Haha. Good luck.
My wife would kill me. 
Plus; the thought of seasoning yet another pan is too much to bear at this point b


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2018)

Am I reading that right? You need to win a lotto to buy?


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 15, 2018)

Boom - I think the Lotto is another way of getting the "option" to buy ... they do the lotto once a month for very limited number of pieces. The bi-annual sale is 1st come 1st serve (on-line). At least that is the way I understand it.

To Anton's point - they ain't cheap but I do love the one I have ... not sure if I could ever justify more ...


----------



## tgfencer (May 15, 2018)

Always been tempted by these. How's it compare to the standard market carbon skillets available?


----------



## welshstar (May 15, 2018)

Wow, i love nice unusual things but have never come across these. 

Whats the deal ? why are they 4 times more costly that a De Buyer mineral pan ? im not troiling just trying to understand what is the attraction of these


----------



## DamageInc (May 15, 2018)

welshstar said:


> Wow, i love nice unusual things but have never come across these.
> 
> Whats the deal ? why are they 4 times more costly that a De Buyer mineral pan ? im not troiling just trying to understand what is the attraction of these



They are hand made and look kinda cool. I think that's it.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2018)

They look beautiful. 

The words artisan  or bespoke triples the cost.


----------



## Anton (May 15, 2018)

actually my wife WOULD kill me... yup. must stay away


----------



## Noodle Soup (May 15, 2018)

A couple of years ago they displayed at a local blacksmithing and forging show. I really like them but that price made me drag my feet. By the time I decided to go for it they were in the current backorder situation. Probably just as well. Wish I could have tried one.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2018)

Here. Plus the day my chimichanga explodes and leaks; burning cheese and beans into it. That would sting


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 15, 2018)

+1 & +1


DamageInc said:


> They are hand made and look kinda cool. I think that's it.









It also (IMO) takes a beating and you know the rest ... sorry I am travelling at the moment so can't post current pic's but here is the seasoned view ...






Typical of this sort of item it just speaks to you and you are willing to pay to have it ... plus my lovely Bride hadn't gotten me a B-day gift so I was gracious enough to "offer it up" as 'something I would like' and she was stoked (I had already bought it ...) so, as they say, wifie = happy means me = way happy ....



TjA


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 15, 2018)

MontezumaBoy said:


> +1 & +1
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is nice. Whats the diameter? That would be a great way to bring a paella to the table.


----------



## MontezumaBoy (May 15, 2018)

Their largest (at 13") and I would have bought a bigger one if they offered it .... paella ... served it many times in this vessel ... so yes it is a great pan for that. FWIW - Exceptional F&F but it should be at this price point (but they do follow through even with expectations).


----------



## Jville (May 16, 2018)

These look pretty cool. I might have to save up for next year.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 16, 2018)

Ill buy one to celebrate my new kitchen when I remodel it. Maybe next year.


----------



## captaincaed (May 19, 2018)

I live in the same neighborhood as their shop, been to visit a couple times back when they were selling at the local farmers market. Very nice people, incredibly creative as well. I started with a small gratin pan solely for eggs and it's never let me down once. The French skillet has a very nice profile and flips food very easily (from a home cooks perspective). Two thumbs up.


----------



## Kingkor (May 20, 2018)

They look awesome the price is a bit too crazy for me to justify buying one of these tho.


----------



## WYSkinny (May 20, 2018)

I have one I received as a gift. They do look very nice. I use mine to roast baby potatoes in oil almost exclusively. For the $$ I assure you there is nothing magical about the steel. The $$ is paying partly for the handmade construction, the looks, and good dollop of exclusivity.


----------



## captaincaed (May 21, 2018)

It's true that it's an investment, but it's no more expensive than a good knife. Basically, it's an investment in good cookware. Knives are one part of the process, the pans are another. The way I justified it was by NOT buying myself another knife, and choosing this instead (since I already have more than enough knives, if I'm honest with myself). But yeah, not cheap.


----------



## slickmamba (May 21, 2018)

damn, I've been eyeing these for a couple years now, but always miss the sale. Not sure how much of a performance boost they are over a 80$ carbon steel tho


----------



## btbyrd (May 21, 2018)

For the money, I'm partial to Darto. The Blu Skillet stuff is pretty though.


----------



## captaincaed (May 21, 2018)

I've had an off-the-shelf carbon pan warp badly under very low heat. Probably user error, but haven't had an issue with Blu Skillet.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (May 21, 2018)

The Blu Skillet is unapologetically badass. No need to justify it. 

I want one, but I certainly dont NEEEED one.


----------



## btbyrd (May 22, 2018)

I got a set of these for less than the price of a single Blu Skillet. 












 

The single-piece rivetless construction hits all my buttons. They don't look like "off the rack" pans, but they also don't look like old world heirlooms. Darto is redesigning everything and won't be shipping the new models until toward the end of the year though. Their biggest and best pans are out of stock, but the No. 34 paella is available. It was my most recent addition, and I use it way more than I thought I would.


----------



## captaincaed (May 23, 2018)

OK, I'm seriously impressed by their design. I'm especially impressed by the slight concavity to the bottom. How has the worked in practice?


----------



## niwaki-boy (May 23, 2018)

captaincaed said:


> OK, I'm seriously impressed by their design. I'm especially impressed by the slight concavity to the bottom. How has the worked in practice?


That concave bottom is part of the new design that will be available in October 'ish. The last pans are more rounded at the sides and thus a smaller cooking area. Mine have a very slight wobble but its not bad enough to prevent use on induction, Im picking one of the new 27's though


----------

